# CD Abspielen geht, MPlayer findet Sound aber nicht (AC97 alsasound)



## JoelH (3. September 2002)

hab alsasound und eine via AC97 onboard Sound.
CD Abspielen geht wunderbar, leider funktionieren aber keine Systemsounds und auch der mplayer meldet =>



> AO: [oss] 44100Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)
> 
> audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Resource temporarily unavailable
> couldn't open/init audio device -> NOSOUND
> ...


was kann ich da tun, im KDE Kontrollcenter heisst es
Keine Information über Soundkarte verfügbar.


----------

